# Grazyna Bacewicz



## Kbmanonymous (Dec 1, 2010)

Has anyone ever hear her viola concerto? Is it good? where can i hear a recording or at least a sample?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Kbmanonymous said:


> Has anyone ever hear her viola concerto? Is it good? where can i hear a recording or at least a sample?


Everything she wrote for string instruments is good.

You can download recording here:

http://theblues-thatjazz.com/en/cla...cz/5327-grazyna-bacewicz-olympia-ocd-311.html


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I second Aramis' post. Bacewicz is an inexplicably neglected composer of the very highest order. Her brother Vytautas Bacevičius (he was officially Lithuanian, Bacewicz Polish [with the to-ing an fro-ing of that border between the World Wars) was also a fine composer


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Her works are intriguing; I tend to listen to just her chamber output. Her string quartets occupy a very central position in the neoclassical repertoire for me and her piano quintet is lovely too. Maybe it's the harsh edges around her music that make her more inaccessible for the mainstream. Plaintive and beautiful are not words I'd use to describe her music. Somewhere in between 'Polish light music' for the Hammer House of Horror series does come to mind though - in the best of possible intentions that is.


----------

